# Financial crisis in Greece



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I truly figured we would be the first to tip over the edge... once the domino's start they won't stop.

Riots erupt in Athens, 3 bank workers killed - Yahoo! News


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*The webpage cannot be found*

I can't get the link to work??? :dunno:


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

*Try this*

Try this
Greek anti-austerity march turns violent, 3 dead | Reuters


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mn_homesteader - Thanks!


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

this is what happens when there are more entitlements and/or government workers than there are producers. Eventually, the goverment runs out of other people's money, and those who have been told they are "entitled" lash out because the free ride is over! Gasp! They might actually have to cut back and work for their food! :scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sewserious said:


> this is what happens when there are more entitlements and/or government workers than there are producers. Eventually, the goverment runs out of other people's money, and those who have been told they are "entitled" lash out because the free ride is over! Gasp! They might actually have to cut back and work for their food! :scratch


When the recession hit us hard, my choice was to loose my job or loose my job. Well, I talked the bosses into cutting back my pay so that I could keep my job.

Those folks out in Greece that work for the government are being told that they will have to have a pay-cut in order to work. The other option would be to find another job. I can't believe that they would riot over that ...

I would rather loose a bit of coin then loose my job. I can tighten my belt easily enough - I can't squeeze coin out of a stone.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> When the recession hit us hard, my choice was to loose my job or loose my job. Well, I talked the bosses into cutting back my pay so that I could keep my job.
> 
> Those folks out in Greece that work for the government are being told that they will have to have a pay-cut in order to work. The other option would be to find another job. I can't believe that they would riot over that ...
> 
> I would rather loose a bit of coin then loose my job. I can tighten my belt easily enough - I can't squeeze coin out of a stone.


This is what I don't get about Greece. It seems the riots are to change reality. There isn't enough money to pay for their benefits, period, and yet they riot to keep from losing them. It's like they're children who think their parents are withholding the money rather than running out of it. Last time I checked, denying reality was called insanity.

It's like me rioting because I'm getting old and I don't want to get old. I'm pretty sure that won't work but that's just me.


----------

